
Beautiful men, women are more likely to be smarter with high IQs, too: study - gibsonf1
http://www.nydailynews.com/lifestyle/2011/01/16/2011-01-16_beautiful_men_women_have_high_iqs_too_study.html
======
gjm11
Actual article is at <http://personal.lse.ac.uk/KANAZAWA/pdfs/I2011.pdf>.

They used two populations with different measurements of attractiveness and of
intelligence, and analysed them separately.

In the first population they got results that suggest on the order of 11-14 IQ
points per standard deviation in attractiveness.

In the second, 2 IQ points per standard deviation.

The first population was of children in the UK. Their measure of
"attractiveness": the children were assessed at ages 7 and 11, by their
teachers, as one of "attractive", "unattractive", "underfed or
undernourished", "abnormal feature", and "scruffy or slovenly & dirty". I kid
you not. You may, if your own intelligence happens to be reasonable, be able
to think of one or two problems with assessing "attractiveness" in this way
when you're looking for correlations with intelligence.

(One more detail: attractiveness was treated as a binary variable in
Kanazawa's study, with a child being reckoned "attractive" if put into the
"attractive" category both at age 7 and at age 11. More than 60% of children
were reckoned "attractive" by this criterion. Draw your own conclusions.)

The second population was of US high school pupils. They were reassessed about
7-8 years later, at age 18-28. (How were any of them 28 at that point? I don't
know.)

The NY Daily News story says:

> The study indicated attractive men have IQs that are 13.6 points above the
> average, while beautiful women are 11.4 points higher than average.

which is simply rubbish: those figures are from the first population only (and
the second gives much, much weaker results), they concern children of age 7 or
11 and not "men" or "women", and they're really measuring all kinds of things
other than attractiveness.

